# Opera 11 Will Get Extension Support



## leo61611616 (Oct 14, 2010)

Opera announced that version 11 of Opera browser will support extensions.


*3.bp.blogspot.com/_nvQC_nchP4o/TLbgna_dT5I/AAAAAAAALC4/NAh6w0J6Ji0/s1600/Opera+11.JPG​
It means Opera's desktop browser will get the ability to be customized by users via extensions just like Chrome and Firefox.

Read More Here


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

long time Opera fan here.  great news for me.

They also need to improve the Linux version too.


----------



## leo61611616 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes.. now Opera can compete better with Chrome and Firefox...


----------



## Rahim (Oct 14, 2010)

It was about time Opera take this decision. It should be aam aadmi's browser and not just for the small groups. Widgets were uninspiring.

I seriously hope i find a separate download manager extension like DownThemAll for Opera which has Limits on the number of simultaneous downloads (Queue Option). This lack of a feature in Opera is baffling for so long.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 14, 2010)

Yup, because of the lack of extension feature... I have to browse in FF some times to que downloads in Internet Download Manager. With this extension support.. I'm sure that Opera is going to blow our minds. My only wish is that, this extension support should not be like the implementation of gadgets, which wasn't that great.


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

Introducing the Opera Link API - Opera Developer Community


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the news - it's great that the favorite browser of mine will get extension support.

in one word - the best browser of the world just got even better


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 15, 2010)

for a long time opera user like me, this is a huge HUGE news. opera , extensions, unbelieveable


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 15, 2010)

Tooo late.... But at last


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2010)

^^ better late than never


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2010)

Woohoo! Amazing decision. Indyan had posted on his blog about the need for API long ago. Here it is.

I have suggested Opera to quite a few people in my college and they all like it!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 16, 2010)

copycat opera

where are the fanboys who argue tabs were copied from opera

now opera itself copies extensions from firefox 

lol


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

Opera's extensions aren't like Firefox's extensions (the way they work) anyways.  In functioning, they are.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2010)

I think Microsoft was the company to first start extension support with their IE5 which was released in 1999. Compare that to Firefox which was released in 2004. I'm not sure.. But I think it was MS idea in first place. It sure was not that success.


----------



## niceboy (Oct 16, 2010)

That is a great news for a long time opera user like me. Lets wait and see what it brings in...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2010)

AdBlock and NoScript is what i am looking forward for  then its bye bye FireFox.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

Charan said:


> AdBlock and NoScript is what i am looking forward for  then its bye bye FireFox.


AdBlock is already there and NoScript is built-in.

Should have been "bye bye Firefox" long time ago.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2010)

yea... its just a right click away


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2010)

ico said:


> AdBlock is already there and NoScript is built-in.
> 
> Should have been "bye bye Firefox" long time ago.



I guess I was living in the stone ages  .. I should set "Digit Forum" back on the speed dial


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

Charan said:


> I guess I was living in the stone ages  .. I should set "Digit Forum" back on the speed dial


Opera also has a CSS applier if ya didn't know and can run UserJS.  (no need of Stylish & GreaseMonkey like we have in Firefox)

And yea, you should really set "Digit Forum" back on the speed dial.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2010)

Better set it as home page


----------



## stevenfrank38 (Mar 19, 2011)

Opera has brought in another super facility that is voice recognizance that helps to track site by calling via microphone


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2011)

^^ Voice recognition feature added into opera before version 11


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 20, 2011)

I use opera for my usual browsing but it has failed in many situations and the new version 11 is not different.But I fix those in firefox and continue to use opera for normal use 

Latest problem : Gmail doesnt load its normal version in opera 11.Then I set its compatibility mode to XP SP3.Now it works.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2011)

I have just recently been on board with Opera, but wasn't the Extensions already a part of Opera 11.04? At here: *addons.opera.com/addons/extensions/

Anyway, Opera seems best without any extensions too! Seriously man, with so many features like Speed Dial, Reload Every, Private Tab, Mouse Gestures and what not... I don't feel the need of any "external extensions"  (atleast for now)
As far as download manager is concerned, I use FlashGet for its Grab features, and believe me, now Opera is at its best


----------



## leo61611616 (Mar 20, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I have just recently been on board with Opera, but wasn't the Extensions already a part of Opera 11.04?



Opera started supporting extension from version 11.



> Anyway, Opera seems best without any extensions too!


It's great without extensions, but once you start using some such as password managers, adblock, etc. you won't remove them ever.


----------

